# What should I get



## Mammal lover (Nov 21, 2013)

I am looking at researching for an exotic animal. However I have some requirements.

It has to be kept outdoors.
Not too expensive 
I have an area of around 15 by 30 foot.
Not to bothered about being left alone with no attention for a few hours

Any suggestions would be great


----------



## AubreyGecko (Nov 11, 2013)

I it has I be kept outdoors do you have an insulated shed or something available that can have electricity to it, this would open up a whole bunch more options


----------



## genevie (Jul 12, 2011)

In addition to AubreyGecko's question, are you looking for an animal that you can interact with regularly with minimal aggression, or does that not matter to you? Are you looking to get one animal, or would you like a pair/group? Also, what would you consider "too expensive" - what's your maximum price?


----------



## Mammal lover (Nov 21, 2013)

There is a shed however it isn't insulated however I could look into that. Price wise no more than 400 I would probably be looking for a pair however if a solitary animal just one depends on the animals requirements.


----------



## Mammal lover (Nov 21, 2013)

I don't mind not interacting with it. However I think I may have got the size wrong probably more like 7 by 13 foot and the shed 3 by 3


----------



## AubreyGecko (Nov 11, 2013)

If you could insulate your shed then that gives you a whole host to choose from
What sort of thing did you like, lizard, snake, amphibian?


----------



## Mammal lover (Nov 21, 2013)

As it is in the mammal section I was thinking about mammals


----------



## AubreyGecko (Nov 11, 2013)

Haha sorry my lack of reading (': 
Guinea pigs make excellent pets (if you like that sort of thing of course) I love my 5 to bits and recently had babies (which I had to grit my teeth and be real strong to sell ): ) they love a good cuddle  
You can pick up 2 female piggies plus hutch accessories and run for around the 100 mark 
Gerbils can be nice too I've had good experiences with them 


I know they aren't exactly exotic but do make lovely pets and come from South America (;


----------



## Mammal lover (Nov 21, 2013)

I have kept guinea pigs hamsters and cats before. I was hoping to get something a bit more exotic


----------



## AubreyGecko (Nov 11, 2013)

Meerkats  

I know someone who keeps an opossum and a dwarf mongoose? 

Sorry if I'm making silly suggestions here


----------



## Mammal lover (Nov 21, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestions I will do some research anymore suggestions would be welcome


----------



## genevie (Jul 12, 2011)

Not sure if 7 x 13 ft would be adequate for meerkats, I'm sure I remember once being quoted 12 x 12 ft minimum, not to mention they can often run at £500 each and need to be kept in pairs at the very least. I'd say that's too small for an opossum too, if we're talking Virginia Opossums, but regardless they're virtually impossible to find - I've been looking for ages! Mongoose, I'm not sure, so can't comment on that.

How would you feel about chipmunks or some other type of squirrel? I think an enclosure of that size could make a great home for them and most of them aren't very expensive. 

Most of the animals coming to mind for me (e.g. fox, coati, raccoon, civet, genet, skunk etc) would probably need a larger enclosure than that. I'm no enclosure size expert though, I have to say!


----------



## Mammal lover (Nov 21, 2013)

I have a slight problem as I am not at my house. However my friend who is with me now thinks it is 25 by 40. However I think he is wrong. There is another smaller area I could use however to acces it you would have to go down a narrow pathway. Would this be a good size for some of the larger suggestions


----------



## izz (Aug 1, 2013)

Do you just want to spend £400 approx on the animal itself or would that be with doing the enclosure?


----------



## Mammal lover (Nov 21, 2013)

400 for the animal after that I wouldn't want to spend too much. I am looking for a cheaper mamal


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

There are not many that are that cheap... Foxes and skunks, probably run at the lowest end of the scale...? They require quite a large size enclosure, also depends on whether they are tame and therefore able to have time out as well though, and whether you have the time for that.

Might be better to have a think about what you are into and maybe spend some time saving towards whatever it is you really want


----------



## MadelineLenoir (Nov 18, 2013)

i would say better to go for mammals category that would definitly be great here


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

With regards to your budget does that INCLUDE the cost to erect an enclosure or just for the animal itself? 

I ask as where you can get a v.vulpes for around the £500 mark you need to at least double that to provide a suitable enclosure and I believe that will be about the same with most exotic mammals. 

With a fox you can 'get away' with a smaller enclosure (and by small I mean MINIMUM 10ftx10ft) if they are also going for a decent length walk at least once a day. For this the fox (obviously) must be tame. You would also need to put a good amount of enrichment in the enclosure as a 20ftx20ft with nothing in it is far worse then a 10ftx10ft with things to do. 

-Elina


----------



## MadelineLenoir (Nov 18, 2013)

i just love mammals they are simply awesome one here for us and a great to have at home..


----------

